# Indecisive Women



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

My flatmate was admiring my TT style tax disc holder last week and asked where i got it, i told her Halfords and she asked if i could get her one, i obliged.

So, i went out on Saturday to good old Halfords and spent Â£15 of my hard earnt money and bought the only one they had in Halfords which is very similar to mine - the only difference is it has to black dots on the front of the holder and is branded by Williams F1.

I showed it to flatmate on Monday and she thanked me and said how "beautiful" it was. It told it was Â£15 and she said she'd give me the money on Tues.

I get home last night and she basically said she didn't want it anymore! I told her i'd been to the shop especially to get it and spent Â£15 and no i didn't have the receipt to return it.

Get this part though!!! She says to me her friend can get TT logo tax disc holders on eBay for Â£10 - i asked what would be the point of getting a tax disc holder with the TT logo on it when she drives a Peugeot???!!! :

She said the TT one was a lot nicer

What is the point of asking me to go and buy her something if she is going to immediately say she doesn't want it when i buy it??? A complete waste of Â£15 as she doesn't want it and i can't take it back now as i don't have the receipt - i'm going to post a thread in the For Sale section if anyone's interested in it.

Please someone buy it  - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0

What is also the point of putting a TT engraved/embossed accessory in a Peugeot? It'll look stupid - it's like me saying to her, ooh, i like your hubcaps, can you get me a set so i can put them on TT : 

Women - there's no pleasing them.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

What did you expect mate


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and you live with her?

Use it as a mug stand and leave it on the coffee table always in a hope she feels guilty.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Use it as a mug stand


I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> and you live with her?
> 
> Use it as a mug stand and leave it on the coffee table always in a hope she feels guilty.


i take that's meant to be a joke but it's quite a good idea actually!

If no one else buys it and Halfords don't take it back i might do that 

Don't know if it's big enough though to fit my big mug on it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

They fit a pint pot OK ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ungrateful cow . Don't be so nice to her next time


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

of course if she is hot and good looking you should forgive her completely, if she is a bit ropey then hold a grudge and try and get your own back whenever you can


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just steal something of hers to cover the cost.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or get her to go out and get you some peugeot hub caps, pay her in a week, then tell her you don't think they will suit your TT and make her take them back


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> of course if she is hot and good looking you should forgive her completely, if she is a bit ropey then hold a grudge and try and get your own back whenever you can


she isn't hot - she likes to think shes the dog bollocks but knowing what she's like i wouldn't even touch her with a barge pole!!!

Abi - you always come up with some good replies - nice one 
I told her last night thats the last time i do her a favour, and she said "oh, don't be like that"

like what? i buy something which she specifically asks for then she says she can save a fiver!!

Don't worry about how much it cost me in optimax to get to halfords and back, just worry about your precious fiver when you're carrying your Louis Vuitton handbag and wearing your diamond earrings.

She did say to me last night "i'm leaving Â£20 in the drawer for you, if you can't get your money back, i'll have Â£5 change."

Do you reckon i should take the Â£20?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

flog it for a fiver (you Â£10 down)
give her fiver 'change' (you Â£15 down)

keep Â£20 (you a fiver up! Â )

but on the other hand - lot of hassle for a fiver. :-/

go with Abi's hub cap idea! Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Take the whole Â£20! Â It's rightfly yours . And say you couldn't get your money back and sell the other one on ebay Â ;D .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Which other one Abs?

I've only got the one which we're talking about

???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry I was getting carried away for a mo Â : . Â Dohhhh dizzy 'burd' Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif]...women eh?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would still take the Â£20 if I were you though Â ;D and just leave the disk in the place where the money was as an action of sarcasm Â


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, i went back to the flat at lunchtime to take the tax disc holder with me.

I'm going to say to her tonight if i see her that i went to Halfords @ lunch and they wouldn't take it back.

Problem solved hopefully


----------



## taura (Nov 19, 2003)

Put a mirror in it and stick it in the the down stairs loo. Then she'll always be looking at it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Good sensible idea L8_0RGY [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Put a mirror in it and stick it in the the down stairs loo. Then she'll always be looking at it


If only i had a downstairs!!

It's a called a "flat" for a reason 

Nice one


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

take her 20 quid, say you cudn't get ur money back for it.....

then go out to boots and treat ursell to some fine aftershave  (subsidised)

then everytime you are going out for a night out, make sure to spray the good stuff a bit...

then when you pull, say the girl really liked the aftershave.. sure to piss her off !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm another idea.

Take it back to Halfords. Say you baught it as a gift. Lost the receipt let them give you a credit note and byself something else you may need for you car, like some nice fury dice ;D.

I know I'm sad...just don't tell me! ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> take her 20 quid, say you cudn't get ur money back for it.....
> 
> then go out to boots and treat ursell to some fine aftershave  (subsidised)


Where am i going to find aftershave for Â£20???

I would've thought it's got to be pretty horrible afterslave for that price?!

Like the sound of that and i think i might treat myself to some smelly stuff then when my flatm8 asks where i got it and what is it, i can say her money bought it ;D

Abi - i was actually thinking of getting pink go faster stripes so i might pay yet another visit to Halfords - you want some as well? Might get a discount for a group buy!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi - i was actually thinking of getting pink go faster stripes so i might pay yet another visit to Halfords - you want some as well? Might get a discount for a group buy!!


No getting ideas from my sig OK ;D . Yeah I'll have some do you think they will go with my spec btw


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah i think the go fasters will like great.

Your car sounds fat, lets see some photos ;D 

I was also thinking of getting wooden flooring instead of the traditional carpet mats, do you think this will 
go?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmmm not sure....I used to be indecisive but now I really just don't know, I can't make up my mind, maybe you should but on the other hand what will her in doors think, maybe you aught to but then again it would be nice and make a change, but on the other hand from my previous hand I was thinking on mmmmm ooooo what do you think : ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.s Your car has FATTER arse than my car


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Your car has FATTER arse than my car Â


and if her arse is fatter than your cars, take the money and run....

H


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> and if her arse is fatter than your cars, take the money and run....
> 
> H


if her arse is that fat, you could get away at walking pace


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> P.s Your car has FATTER arse than my car Â


I've always been told i had a nice arse. Thanks ;D

The Â£20 is now firmly in my back pocket.

She looked in the drawer a couple of a times when i was watching the TV and she probably thought i hadn't noticed but when i looked round she pretended that she was looking for an newspaper article in there

I waited until she went out, which wasn't til 9:30 and then got the tax disc out of the car and put it in exactly the same spot as the Â£20.

Drinks are on me ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

Wrap it up and give her it for Valentines Day. It will save you money on flowers 

Second thoughts, give it to someone else for Valentines day. :-*

I used to be indecisive :-/

but now I'm not so sure ;D :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2004)

> Wrap it up and give her it for Valentines Day. It will save you money on flowers Â


  I mean the disc. She doesn't deserve anything else ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I would like a pint please - but only if you've got a smart coaster to put it on


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll have to go to Halfords to get some coasters. 

Would you like Richbrook, Ripspeed, or Williams F1 flavour?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I'll have to go to Halfords to get some coasters. Â
> 
> Would you like Richbrook, Ripspeed, or Williams F1 flavour?


I'm not sure - which would would go best with my (wife's) Peugeot?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Well if i go with ripspeed i could a few and we could have a coffee morning, i'd get the purple one especially for Abi.

But i think the williams f1's would look extremely good with a Peugeot [sarcasm] and it's fantastic hubcaps which i've always admired [/sarcasm]. Women tend not to like this brand so if you don't any women these will probably be the best as they will want TT coasters instead.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The Â£20 is now firmly in my back pocket.
> 
> She looked in the drawer a couple of a times when i was watching the TV and she probably thought i hadn't noticed but when i looked round she pretended that she was looking for an newspaper article in there
> 
> ...


You Rotter! ;D. Mines a Tia maria with coke 'n' ice and lemon with a straw please with a packet of salt and vinegar crisps please ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well if i go with ripspeed i could a few and we could have a coffee morning, i'd get the purple one especially for Abi.


Oh God! *Scream* I love purple TT's 8) and purple interiors 8) and percy the purple Pena%)$*(Â£.....Oopps : ;D . Go get me a purple disk please. That will surfice for now .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Mines a Tia maria with coke 'n' ice and lemon with a straw please with a packet of salt and vinegar crisps please Â ;D





> Go get me a purple disk please


And i'll have how much change from Â£20 with that lot??

I'll be worse of than when i started!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glass of tap water it is then [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Shit in her handbag when she's not looking.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Aghhhhhhhh that is so scuzzy . Trust you to say that R1 ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Shit in her handbag when she's not looking.


ROFLMAO!!

next time she goes into her bag for something, say she's on a date, and remarks that " she keeps everything in here".... how true it would be!..

and orgy, i said "subsidised aftershave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Shit in her handbag when she's not looking.


Nasty man! 

A tissue full with a the aroma of semen, should do it well.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

evening Vlastan :

ROFL


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Oh God! Â *Scream* I love purple TT's Â 8) and purple interiors Â 8) and percy the purple Pena%)$*(Â£.....Oopps Â : ;D . Â Go get me a purple disk Â please. Â That will surfice for now .


Abi - thought you preferred the Pink! :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Well if i go with ripspeed i could a few and we could have a coffee morning, i'd get the purple one especially for Abi.
> 
> But i think the williams f1's would look extremely good with a Peugeot [sarcasm] and it's fantastic hubcaps which i've always admired [/sarcasm]. Women tend not to like this brand so if you don't any women these will probably be the best as they will want TT coasters instead.


hang on hang on.
*coffee* morning? 

ROFL!


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

> Shit in her handbag when she's not looking.


Not quite as drastic but I had a pain in the arse fllatmate. Put her nickers in the freezer, glued her ryvita's together and hard bioled all her eggs! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> A tissue full with a the aroma of semen, should do it well. Â


So it was you who left some on my toilet seat the last time you came round my house ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

eeeeeewwwwwwwwww!

TOOOOO much information!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> Not quite as drastic but I had a pain in the arse fllatmate. Put her nickers in the freezer, glued her ryvita's together and hard bioled all her eggs! ;D ;D


Well this one is in some respects an ideal flatmate but in other ways not.

She ALWAYS cooks smelly food and never opens the windows and leaves all the doors open so the smell goes all over the place.

Hard boils eggs and mixes them mayonnaise then leaves it in the kitchen so it stinks the whole place out.

Leaves her slippers in the boiler room 

And last but least, uses a TT engraved coaster


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

just a (worrying!) thought.....

she wouldn't be possibly reading this thread would she?    :


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

that's what i'm worried about so i am slightly censoring it.

If i knew for sure she wasn't reading it, you'd hear some tales!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well this one is in some respects an ideal flatmate but in other ways not.
> 
> She ALWAYS cooks smelly food and never opens the windows and leaves all the doors open so the smell goes all over the place.
> 
> ...


So she's not ideal girlfriend terrotory for you then


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

ooooooh no.

Let's not go there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have an idea for you L8 ... Offer to make her a nice lovely tasty egg mayo sandwich on her fav bread...mmmmm HER favourite Â ;D. Â

When mixing it all up spit in it A LOT and add a few really crushed up almost powder like laxatives Â  ;D ;D .

Guaranteed she may party within a few hours LOL Â ;D .

Revenge is sweet they say so get your own back on the tax disk thing Â


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> just a (worrying!) thought.....
> 
> she wouldn't be possibly reading this thread would she?    :


ABI - see text above!!

Your thoughts have been noted


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL. Â ;D. Â Do you think she would read the TT forum? Â She might fancy you L8 Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D and now stalk you on here ;D with her egg mayo triangle sarnie in one hand and the other typing you an instant message telling you how she adores the tax disk holder after all Â ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I very much doubt she does as i don't have internet access in my flat but one thing i've learnt in the last week (from another thread of mine "was i caught?") is that you can never be to careful


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

har har har ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> har har har Â ;D


 ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Change of subject within this thread but I have just noticed something on L8_ORGY's sig pic Â : .

You could offer it to your peugeot friend with a free tax disk holder ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

lol Abi ;D

I already tried to sell her my tax disc holder but "no, i want new one not used one"

What's the difference!?

Having just said she could find a TT one for a tenner on eBay, i found a TT engraved tax disc holder on there for Â£7 brand new and subsequently bought it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL no pleasing some women is there L8 Â . Â


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I think you know the answer to that one Abi.

There *isn't* any pleasing them, no matter what they look, where they come from or what you do for them (well, they may be happy for 5 mins but then they'll shout at you again!)

Aaaaaah help, i'm up to 666 postings


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

666 eh! Have you checked the side of your head lately for any abnormal sightings LOL ;D


----------

